# Theraband Gold length I need to cut?



## Benjen S (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi guys, this is my first post on the forum.

I am looking to improve my shooting skills in order to eventually hunt rabbits as we have millions of them here in southern England.

To improve my accuracy I have been told I need to use more regular bands (i use a constantly changing number of chained bands) and so I am going to buy some TBG.

I have a VERY short draw length ( 25") because I am only a teenager and I have a very short draw length (to my face, facing target head on). Anyway, ramble over, how long should my TBG be cut for a draw length of 25", taking into account tying points to fork and pouch?

Thanks,

Benjen S


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Try inputting your shooting specifics into this calculator and see what it comes up with. I started out using it and then adjusted things as I became aware of how slingshots work as well as my accuracy improved. Keep in mind that if you are just beginning with sling shooting there is little point in using the strongest of bands, learn to hit your spot first and then learn what it takes to hit it hard enough to kill it cleanly.

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

25 inch draw dived by 5 = 5 inches. Add 1/2 to 1 inch for a 5 1/2 to 6 inch cut. Start at 6. You can always trim if needed. This is taking into account a 500 % elongation of the Thera Gold.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

